# Past tense- Anar+infinitive



## avalon2004

Hola,

Does anyone know when and how the usage of "anar/present + infinitive" came to have a preterite/past tense meaning? _(An example of this: *Vaig* parl*ar*, cf Spanish: Habl*é)*_ It seems very unique to Catalan as I have never seen something similar in other Romance languages. Does a non-periphrastical form of preterite in fact exist?
*Moltes gràcies amb antel.lació per l'ajuda! *

(Sorry for not writing in Catalan; I understand it both spoken and written but I myself cannot speak/write it yet).


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Avalon2004,

Well, I don't know what was the origin of the "passat perifràstic"... Let's wait for another forero who knows about it.

But I can tell you that there is, in fact, a "normal" tense that is completely equivalent to the "passat perifràstic": the "passat simple".

PASSAT PERIFRÀSTIC

(JO) VAIG PARLAR
(TU) VAS/VARES PARLAR
(ELL/ELLA) VA PARLAR
(NOSALTRES) VAM/VÀREM PARLAR
(VOSALTRES) VAU/VÀREU PARLAR
(ELLS/ELLES) VAN/VAREN PARLAR​
PASSAT SIMPLE

(JO) PARLÍ
(TU) PARLARES
(ELL/ELLA) PARLÀ
(NOSALTRES) PARLÀREM
(VOSALTRES) PARLÀREU
(ELLS/ELLES) PARLAREN​
Both forms are completely equivalent, but most dialects have lost the "passat simple" and only use the "passat perifràstic" (in this case, the "passat simple" is reserved only for literary purposes).

The dialects, like mine (Catalan from Valencia), that have maintained both forms alive tend to use the long forms of the "passat perifràstic" (tu vares parlar) and the ones that have lost the "passat simple" tend to use the short forms (tu vas parlar). Anyway, all forms are normative.

The "passat perifràstic" is always regular and the "passat simple" has many irregular forms. I suppose this has influded in the fact that the periphrastic forms are by far much more used in normal speech.

BY the way, there are three more periphastic forms:


Passat Anterior Perifràstic d'Indicatiu: JO VAIG HAVER PARLAT...
Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA PARLAR...
Passat Anterior Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA HAVER PARLAT...

All of them have a non periphastic equivalent form:


Passat Anterior d'Indicatiu: JO HAGUÍ PARLAT...
Passat de Subjuntiu: JO PARLÉS/PARLÀS...
Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO HAGUÉS PARLAT...

Eps! Ara veig que entens el català escrit i parlat i t'he respost en anglès... Bé, tant se val...

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Avalon2004,

Doncs sí, per qui aprèn català aquest temps deu sorprendre una mica. Com dius, és una peculiaritat de la llengua. I és curiós perquè crec que els parlants no som "conscients" que aquest temps funciona així. Si ho traduïm literalment al castellà, per exemple, "voy hablar", realment no ens dóna cap sentit de pretèrit. 

He buscat alguna informació sobre això, perquè no m'havia aturat mai a pensar-hi, i he trobat a la gramàtica de Badia i Margarit que el perfet perifràstic es documenta des de fa molt de temps i que (transcric literalment) "resultà de canalitzar vers el significat d'un passat perfectiu una frase verbal (com _vaig cantar_) que, si no, fàcilment hauria pogut desembocar en un futur immediat". Precisament esmenta que en francès la mateixa construcció és un futur ("je vais chanter"). També en castellà, quan abans he escrit "voy hablar" m'ha fet la sensació que donava una idea més de futur ("voy a hablar"). En català "vaig a parlar" no és correcte.
Potser és que unes llengües s'han decantat més cap al futur i el català cap al passat?  

A veure si algun company en té alguna altra explicació.

Per cert, això funciona tant per al pretèrit d'indicatiu com per al de subjuntiu.

De pretèrit perfet no-perifràstic sí que n'hi ha. En alguns dialectes s'utilitza més que en d'altres. En el central, per exemple, és molt estrany (per no dir pràcticament impossible) sentir-lo i es reserva per a la llengua escrita formal, on conviu amb perifràstic.

Salut!


----------



## kiyama

The non -periphrastical form using your exmple would be parlí. This tense is "passat simple" and it isn't really common, especially in 1st singular person.
Passat simple and passat perifràstic (anar+infinitiu) have exactly the same meaning, but the second one is more used colloqu¡ally.


----------



## vkladchik

Long-dead post, but since it shows up in Google searches for anyone wondering about this past tense, I will post what I found, for the archives, as it were. (This is from a Google group whose url I am apparently not allowed to link to. If you want to find the original page, do a Google search for something in here.)

  It's <anar> "to go".
  The thing started in Catalan as it did in other Romance languages
  (Castilian, Provençal), as a stylistic variant of the normal present and
  past tenses:

  present: va donar he goes and gives...
  imperfect: anava donar he went and gave...
  perfect: anà donar ,,

  An example of the original use, from Ramon Muntaner (1265-1336), is the following fragment of his Chronicles:

  "E tantost que açò HAC FET, el cavall SE SENTÍ ferit e LLEVÀ'S davant e detràs així que fóra caüt so no fos que ERA ab cadena fermat a la sella. Què us diré? Ella VA METRE la man a l'espaa, e VENC a un portell altre, e ANÀ FERIR lo cavall per la testera, e el cavall ESTEC estabornit. Qué us diré? Lo cavall VA PENDRE per la regna, e CRIDÀ: -- Cavaller, mort sóts si no us retets--. E el cavaller TENC-SE per mort, e VA TENIR lo bordó e VA'L GITAR en terra e RETÉ'S a ella; e ella PRES lo bordó e TRASC-li la llança de la cuixa e així MÈS-lo dins Peralada."

  [And as soon as she had done that, the horse felt itself wounded and moved forward and backward so that he would have fallen if it wasn't that he was fastened by chain to the saddle. What shall I tell you? She goes and puts the hand to the sword, and came to a different breach and went and wounded the horse through the head-armour, and the horse stood unconscious. What shall I tell you? The horse she took by the reins, and she called: Knight, you are dead if you don't surrender. And the knight held himself for dead and he goes and takes the staff and goes and throws it to the ground and he surrendered to her; and she took the staff and removed the lance from his leg and so took him into Peralada."]

  The sense of the forms ANAR + inf. here is not what they would be in modern Catalan (note especially the combination <anà ferir>), although it's easy to read the text as if they were. It's probably this use of the present tense of ANAR + infinitive in the narrative, as a kind of historic present, which led (in the 14th-15th centuries) to the modern Catalan usage.
  -- Miguel Carrasquer Vidal


----------



## ampurdan

I would like to point out that (at least today) it does not correspond exactly with the forms of the verb "anar" (to go):

Jo vaig                 Jo vaig menjar 
Tu vas                  Tu vas/*vares* menjar
Ell va                    Ell va menjar
Nosaltres anem     Nosaltres *vam/vàrem* menjar
Vosaltres aneu      Vosatres *vau/vàreu* menjar
Ells van                 Ells van/*varen* menjar


----------



## merquiades

BY the way, there are three more periphastic formsassat Anterior Perifràstic d'Indicatiu: JO VAIG HAVER PARLAT...Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA PARLAR...Passat Anterior Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA HAVER PARLAT...........................Hola.  Mai no he sentit parlar d'aquests temps.  L'utilitzeu?  Com es fan servir?Espero que vagis anar al cinema... en lloc de....  Espero que hagis anat.....?Jo vaig haver parlat de la pellicula... i no....  Jo havia parlat de la pellicula...?No creia que tu vagis haver-hi anat... i no... No creia que tu hi hagués anat...?Ben dit?  Una mica llarg, no?  Fins aviat.


----------



## StudentOfTheWorld

Samaruc said:


> Hola Avalon2004,
> 
> Well, I don't know what was the origin of the "passat perifràstic"... Let's wait for another forero who knows about it.
> 
> But I can tell you that there is, in fact, a "normal" tense that is completely equivalent to the "passat perifràstic": the "passat simple".
> 
> PASSAT PERIFRÀSTIC
> (JO) VAIG PARLAR
> (TU) VAS/VARES PARLAR
> (ELL/ELLA) VA PARLAR
> (NOSALTRES) VAM/VÀREM PARLAR
> (VOSALTRES) VAU/VÀREU PARLAR
> (ELLS/ELLES) VAN/VAREN PARLAR​
> PASSAT SIMPLE
> (JO) PARLÍ
> (TU) PARLARES
> (ELL/ELLA) PARLÀ
> (NOSALTRES) PARLÀREM
> (VOSALTRES) PARLÀREU
> (ELLS/ELLES) PARLAREN​
> Both forms are completely equivalent, but most dialects have lost the "passat simple" and only use the "passat perifràstic" (in this case, the "passat simple" is reserved only for literary purposes).
> 
> *The dialects, like mine (Catalan from Valencia), that have maintained both forms alive tend to use the long forms of the "passat perifràstic" (tu vares parlar) and the ones that have lost the "passat simple" tend to use the short forms (tu vas parlar). Anyway, all forms are normative.*
> 
> The "passat perifràstic" is always regular and the "passat simple" has many irregular forms. I suppose this has influded in the fact that the periphrastic forms are by far much more used in normal speech.
> 
> BY the way, there are three more periphastic forms:
> 
> 
> Passat Anterior Perifràstic d'Indicatiu: JO VAIG HAVER PARLAT...
> Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA PARLAR...
> Passat Anterior Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA HAVER PARLAT...
> 
> All of them have a non periphastic equivalent form:
> 
> 
> Passat Anterior d'Indicatiu: JO HAGUÍ PARLAT...
> Passat de Subjuntiu: JO PARLÉS/PARLÀS...
> Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO HAGUÉS PARLAT...
> 
> Eps! Ara veig que entens el català escrit i parlat i t'he respost en anglès... Bé, tant se val...
> 
> Salut!



I had a question about that: is there a difference between the use of the simple preterite and periphrastic preterite in that case? Sorry to revive this thread.


----------



## loqu

I'm not a native, so if I'm wrong please someone correct me - but as far as I'm aware, no, there is no difference in meaning between the simple preterite and the periphrastic preterite. When speaking, the simple preterite is either dialectally marked (its usage is much more frequent in Valencia than in other areas) or very formal, keep that in mind for oral communication. When writing, it's fine to use them both equally.


----------



## gvergara

Samaruc said:


> Passat Anterior Perifràstic d'Indicatiu: JO VAIG HAVER PARLAT...
> Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA PARLAR...
> Passat Anterior Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO VAGI/VAJA HAVER PARLAT...
> 
> All of them have a non periphastic equivalent form:
> 
> Passat Anterior d'Indicatiu: JO HAGUÍ PARLAT...
> Passat de Subjuntiu: JO PARLÉS/PARLÀS...
> Passat Perifràstic de Subjuntiu: JO HAGUÉS PARLAT...




Un dubte...  Hi ha àrees on s'utilitzin les formes del subjuntiu? Intuitivament em sonen massa formals, i no recordo haver-les vistes abans en els llibres que he llegit. Gràcies, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## El Chilango

Estoy leyendo un libro en catalán, y he notado que se usa mas _anar + _infinitivo cuando la historia se está narrando, o cuando los personajes están contando algo que pasó, pero se usa más el pasado simple como se usaría el pretérito perfecto en castellano. También he notado que se usa _anar _+ infinitivo en proposiciones relativas. 
¿La construcción de _haver _+ participio tiene el mismo sentido, o es más parecido a _haber _+ participio en castellano?

I'm reading a book in Catalan, and I've noticed that _anar _+ infinitive is used more when the story is being narrated, or when the characters are telling something that happened, but the simple past is used more when the simple past tense would be used in English. I've also noticed that _anar _+ infinitive is used in relative clauses.
Does _haver _+ participle have the same meaning, or is it more similar to the present perfect (_have _+ participle) in English?


----------



## gvergara

El Chilango said:


> Estoy leyendo un libro en catalán, y he notado que se usa mas _anar + _infinitivo cuando la historia se está narrando, o cuando los personajes están contando algo que pasó, pero se usa más el pasado simple como se usaría el pretérito perfecto en castellano. También he notado que se usa _anar _+ infinitivo en proposiciones relativas.
> ¿La construcción de _haver _+ participio tiene el mismo sentido, o es más parecido a _haber _+ participio en castellano?
> 
> I'm reading a book in Catalan, and I've noticed that _anar _+ infinitive is used more when the story is being narrated, or when the characters are telling something that happened, but the simple past is used more when the simple past tense would be used in English. I've also noticed that _anar _+ infinitive is used in relative clauses.
> Does _haver _+ participle have the same meaning, or is it more similar to the present perfect (_have _+ participle) in English?


Some examples might be useful anyway...


----------



## merquiades

Hola El Chilango,
No creo que sea tan complicado:
Ahir vaig anar (aní) al centre de la ciutat -  Fui al centro de la ciudad
Avui he anat al centre de la ciutat - Hoy he ido al centro de la ciudad.

Anar + participio pasado, el pasado perifrástico, se usa normalmente en la conversación cotidiana en el dialecto oriental, el pretérito indefinido siendo más bien formal y utilizado sobre todo en la literatura.  El pretérito indefinido se usa con mucha más frecuencia en el dialecto occidental tanto oralmente como en los escritos.  Ambos tiempos se usan de la misma manera y significan lo mismo:  un pretérito indefinido simple en castellano.  Es una cuestión de preferencia y costumbre.

El pretérito perfecto se utiliza para explicar lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado reciente;  hoy, esta mañana, desde ayer, hace una hora, etc..  Por eso se oye en cualquier diálogo normal cuando uno va hablando de su vida.  En cambio, si alguien empieza a hablar de sus vacaciones del año pasado se utilizaría más bien el perifrástico, como ya no se trata de una acción reciente.


----------

